# WANTED: Silent & Deadly Clown



## Frankie's Girl

As you're new, just want to make sure you see this:









Spooky Season Scammer Warning!


Just a reminder to anyone that is posting things for trade or in the wanted to buy sections. There's been a ton of scammers in the last year, and they're not going to stop. The latest method that we're seeing on this site is new accounts - usually within a few days or a week of registering on...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Tbreland1414

Marathondave262 said:


> Looking to buy a Spirit Halloween _Silent_ & _Deadly_ Clown from 2013 I believe. Please message me if you have one for sale. Thanks.


There is currently one on eBay!! Seems a little high priced $500 I think, but it’s on there! Good luck


----------

